# JD 1032 Engine Identification Assistance



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I can't locate a sticker or plate so any assistance in identifying the engine manufacturer and model would be great appreciated.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

tecumseh 358cc


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

It is a 10 hp Tecumseh flat head motor. The complete engine numbers are stamped into the top of the recoil shroud between the two head bolts. You need your numbers to order the correct parts.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Something like this:


----------



## gridroad (Sep 19, 2017)

Good evening. According to the John Deere parts book for the Horicon built snowblowers, your's is a 1985 model. As previously mentioned above, the original engine is a Tecumseh Snowking HM100. IMO, one of the best snowblowers ever built.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Clean that thing up and keep it! I love those 1032s!


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a 1980 J.D. model 1032. My motor does not have the extended oil dip stick/tube. I just have a filler plug. Just FYI. 

I got it late this past winter and didn't get it up and running till early spring so I'm eager to try it out come the first real snow. Of course my wife doesn't think having it is important since I have 3 snowblowers now... She wants it gone but I just can't help myself...


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Copper116 said:


> ". . . My motor does not have the extended oil dip stick/tube. I just have a filler plug . . ."


It may be a little late in its life; but you can still get the a kit for the Full DipStick and Fill Tube for that engine if you want.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Copper116 said:


> Of course my wife doesn't think having it is important since I have 3 snowblowers now... She wants it gone but I just can't help myself...


 
When the opportunity presents itself, remind her she doesn't have just one pot or pan, she has multiples for a reason. By having more than 1 blower you can select the suitable machine for the situation. Additionally when one or more goes down (which does happen at times) you have options you might not otherwise have. Last January when my main blower threw a rod, it was nice to have a backup vs. a shovel. :devil:


Worst case, ask her if she's paid up your life and medical insurance, just in case you have to dig out that shovel if your machines are down for some reason.


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

I'll definitely look into that... thanks Vermont007 .. and for you HCBPH... when I die, please tell her what my guns are really worth !


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

Heck... I've got a nice sized hole dug already for my barn well line... maybe that cute smile she was giving me wasn't for what I thought it was....


----------

